# Beach Head 2000 DEMO won't start ?



## DRAMO4298 (Feb 14, 2003)

Hello:

On the Introductory Screen of the game DEMO "Beachhead 2000",
when I hit the PLAY button, Internet Explorer should open a
page with buttons: BUY NOW / START PLAYING / RENEW LICENSE.

Instead, SCREEN resolution changes to a 640x480x16(hi color)
blank screen with "Beachhead 2000" listed in the taskbar.

DESKTOP resolution remains at 800x600x16(hi color) and after
3 seconds, the screen changes to the "Blue Screen of Death"
with this error message . . .

"A FATAL EXCEPTION 0E occurred at 0157:BFF85D82"


OTHER ERROR MESSAGES (since 12-24-2002):

(Win98) Fatal Exception 0E occurred at 015F:BFF87EDC
(Win95) Fatal Exception 0E occurred at 0157:BFF85D61
(Win95) Cannot set 640x480x16 video mode.
(Win95) Invalid Page Fault in Kernel32.dll at 0000:34343434
(Win95) Invalid Page Fault in Kernel32.dll at 0137:BFF787D6
(when trying to run demo in SAFE MODE).

NOTE:
(Win98) Test Machine = 200MHz; 64MB RAM; NO sound card;
CirrusLogic video card; HP Vectra computer.

NOTE:
The game-files worked on Windows ME; eTowers eMachine 667ir;
Intel Celeron; 667MHz; 192MB RAM; 4MB Video RAM; Intel 82810
GMCHO Onboard Graphics Controller; AC'97 Integrated Digital
Audio Controller; DirectX 8.0; IE5.50.4134.0100; QuickTime
Player 6.0.2



Using "CTRL ALT DEL" on the Windows ME 4.90.3000 computer,
I saw these programs running (at each stage):

[INTRODUCTORY SCREEN]
Cool Windows Program
Beachhead 2000
about:blank - Microsoft Internet Explorer
Explorer
Systray

[INTERNET EXPLORER PAGE]
Beachhead - Microsoft Internet Explorer
Beachhead16.exe
Beachhead 2000
about:blank - Microsoft Internet Explorer
Explorer
Systray

[START PLAYING]
Beachhead
Beachhead 2000
about:blank - Microsoft Internet Explorer
Explorer
Systray

[GAME ENDS; IE PAGE; BUY NOW / EXIT]
Beachhead - Microsoft Internet Explorer
Beachhead
Beachhead 2000
about:blank - Microsoft Internet Explorer
Explorer
Systray

[AFTER EXITING GAME]
Cool Windows Program
Beachhead 2000
about:blank - Microsoft Internet Explorer
Explorer
Systray

[AFTER GAME DEMO CLOSES]
about:blank - Microsoft Internet Explorer
Explorer
Systray



HERE'S SOME FACTS:

1) this 0E error occurs only with this demo.
2) demo works on WinME; 667MHz; 192MB RAM; 4MB Video RAM.
3) my memory modules are from 3-different manufacturers. 
4) bank 0 = 32MB SDRAM DIMM 66MHz ("Mostel Vitek").
5) bank 1 = 128MB SDRAM DIMM 66/100MHz ("PNY").
6) bank 2 = 128MB SDRAM DIMM 100MHz ("Kingston").
7) all fans are working; plus, open case; extra 6" fan.
8) display using VMM32.VXD (vdd.vxd, vflatd.vxd).
9) changed MULTPLIER from 4x to 4.5x to get 300MHz speed
(because repair shop installed Processor at 266MHz).



I ALREADY TRIED THESE:

1) removing each memory module and trying demo again.
2) changing memory module slots and trying demo again.
3) video drivers 4.11.2548 and 4.11.2560 (latest).
4) "PNP Monitor" and "Smile Monitor" monitor setups.
5) [VCACHE] (min/max) sizes: 8192 thru 65536.
6) Virtual Memory: "Let Windows manage memory."
7) Virtual Memory: (fixed, min/max) 128, 224, 250.
8) Virtual Memory: min=250 / max=850.
9) Virtual Memory: min=96 / max=all available.

10) AGP aperture sizes of: 8, 16, 64, 128, 256.
11) disabled the "external cache" in BIOS.
12) Emm386.exe x=BFF8-5D82 (got: invalid parameter).
13) Emm386.exe noems d=64 x=a000-afff i=b000-b7ff
x=b800-cbff i=cc00-efff

14) NO config.sys or autoexec.bat entries.
15) System.ini [386Enh] ;device=DVA.386
16) Win.ini [DrawDib] ;DVA=0
22) downloaded / installed demo 3 times from 3 sites.
24) setting 640x480x16 Desktop/Screen before demo start.
25) opening Internet Explorer before starting demo.
26) all 4-Hardware Acceleration settings in Device Mgr.
27) disabled all DirectX 8.0a Acceleration settings.

28) demo website (Infogrames) = NO SUPPORT FOR DEMOS.
29) ran Scandisk (THOROUGH) = NO BAD SECTORS.
30) disabled Virtual Memory; SafeMode Defrag; enabled VM.
31) Put Win386.swp file in C: drive; then, in D: drive.
32) Memory Test Utility (DocMemory) = NO BAD MEMORY.
33) deleted WIN386.SWP; rebooted; let it rebuild itself.

34) reinstalled Internet Explorer 5.50.4800.2300 SP2.
35) used "REPAIR" option for Internet Explorer.
36) ran (HouseCall) Online Virus Scan.
37) ran scan for "Trojans and Worms."
38) start game directly from BEACHHEAD16.EXE file.



BEACHHEAD 2000 "DEMO" - SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS:
(after researching 30 websites . . .)

Win95/98 (there's another demo for MAC computer)
Pentium II, 133-233MHz (one site: 400MHz)
DirectX 7.0 compatible Video Card (one site: 3D Video)
DirectX 7.0 compatible Sound Card (Soundblaster compatible)
32 MB RAM minimum (64MB recommended)
4MB Video Memory (one site: SVGA 8MB).
3D Hardware Acceleration: supported, not required.
Joystick: supported, not required
Keyboard: required
Mouse: required



MY MACHINE:

Computer was custom-built on May 12, 1998:

Microsoft Windows 95-C 4.03.1214 OEM (OSR2.5 Genuine CD)
Intel Pentium II, MMX, 300 MHz Processor (w/Cooling Fan)
ENPC EP-KL21 v1.3 (4-PCI 3-ISA 1-AGP) 12/1997 Mainboard
Award BIOS v4.51PG 02/20/98-i440LX-SMC67X-2A69JECBC-00
Front Bus Speed (FBS)=66MHz
Deep Electronic Co. ATX-725b (250 Watt) 3.3V Power Supply
Quantum Bigfoot TX 12GB HD; UDMA/33 DMA=ON; MASTER; C: D:
Samsung 3.5" (1.44 MB/2.88 MB) Internal Floppy Drive; A:
Yamaha CRW3200EZ (40X) DMA=ON; Internal CD-RW; MASTER; E:
Hitachi CDR-8330 (24X) DMA=ON; Internal CD-ROM; SLAVE; F:

Rockwell 56K-Flex 56000 BPS PnP Internal Fax/Voice/Modem
ATI RagePro AGP2X; 4MB(28MB AGP) SGRAM; Macxw4.drv=4.11.2560
VGA / MPEG / 95 / OSR2 Video Chip
Display Resolution: 800x600xHigh Color (16-bit)
DCS S727 PCI (Ensoniq clone) Sound Card; Eapci.vxd=4.05.1053
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
USB Root Hub

Smile CB6738SL (PnP) 17" Digital Color Monitor 0.26dp
Hewlett-Packard SK-2501K Keyboard (w/13 Hotkeys)
Microsoft IntelliMouse Trackball v4.0 Mouse
Microsoft Sidewinder Precision Pro v3.02 Joystick
Lexmark 7200-V Color Inkjet Printer
QuickTime Player v5.0.2 (game's .WAV files play OK)

IE 5.50.4800.2300 SP2 128-bit (Home Page = about:blank)
IE 5.50.4800.2300 SP2 MSN TEMP (manual setup; Dial-Up)
MSN Explorer 7.02.0011.2700 (MSN Email; Dial-Up)
AOL 7.0 (AOL Email; Dial-Up)

DIRECTX 8.0a DISPLAY TAB:
Uncertified Driver = Eapci.vxd (video)
Hardware Acceleration = OK
DirectDraw Acceleration = OK
Direct3D Acceleration = OK
AGP Texture Acceleration = OK

DIRECTX 8.0a SOUND TAB:
Uncertified Driver = Macxw4.drv (sound)
Hardware Acceleration = OK
DirectSound = OK



SYSTEM RAM:
288 MB SDRAM DIMM 168-Pin (3)-Memory Modules
230 MB Free RAM Memory (all running programs CLOSED)

SYSTEM.INI:[VCACHE]
MinFileCache=8192
MaxFileCache=16384
Chunksize=512
NameCache=2048
DirectoryCache=48

VIRTUAL MEMORY SETTINGS:
Minimum: 96
Maximum: all available
Page Drive = D:
Page File = D:\Win386.swp
Page File = 0 MB Used, 1760 MB Available



NOTE: (If it helps with solution) I used a HEX EDITOR
on the file "BH2000.EXE" and saw the following words:

This program cannot be run in DOS mode.
RICH
text
..rdata
@.data
.rsrc
[email protected] P @ @
3D
YEPEPE
RUNTIME ERROR
TLOSS ERROR
SING ERROR
DOMAIN ERROR
R6028 unable to initialize heap
R6027 not enough space for LowIO initialization
R6026 not enough space for StdIO initialization
R6025 pure virtual function call
R6024 not enough space for Onexit / Atexit table
R6019 unable to open console device
R6018 unexpected heap error
R6017 unexpected multithread lock error
R6016 not enough space for the read data
R6016 abnormal program termination
R6009 not enough space for environment
R6008 not enough space for arguments
R6002 floating point not loaded
Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library
RUNTIME ERROR
program: (program name unknown)
GetLastActivePopup
GetActiveWindow
MessageBoxA
USER32.DLL
CreateProcessA
GetExitCodeProcess
Sleep
ExitProcess
KERNEL32.DLL
MessageBoxA
ChangeDisplaySettingsA
TranslateMessageA
PeekMessageA
ShowCursor
CreateWindowExA
GetSystemMetrics
RegisterClassA
LoadCursorA
LoadIconA
SystemParametersInfoA
PostQuitMessage
PostMessageA
DefWindowProcA
USER32.DLL
GetStockObject
GDI32.DLL
RtlUnwind & GetModuleHandleA
GetStartupInfoA
GetCommandLineA
GetVersion
TerminateProcess
GetCurrentProcess
UnhandledExceptionFilter
GetModuleFileNameA
FreeEnvironmentStringsA
FreeEnvironmentStringsW
WideCharToMultiByte
GetEnvironmentStringsA
GetEnvironmentStringsW
SetHandleCount
GetStdHandle
GetFilterType
HeapDestroy
HeapCreate
VirtualFree
HeapFree
WriteFile
GetCPInfo
GetOEMCP
HeapAlloc
VirtualAlloc
HeapReAlloc
GetProcAddress
LoadLibraryA
MultiByteToWideChar
LCMapStringA
LCMapStringW
GetStringTypeA
GetStringTypeW
can't execute menu BH.EXE intro
can't execute game
BEACHHEAD\BEACHHEAD16.EXE
BEACHHEAD\BEACHHEAD15.EXE
BEACHHEAD
can't get menu status
can't get game status
ERROR
This program requires a Pentium Processor or higher
ERROR in Processor type
BEACHHEAD 2000 LAUNCHER



QUESTIONS:
Can anyone see why this game demo won't startup ?
Does my system meet this demo's requirements ?
Did I overclock my Processor by changing Multiplier ?

THANK YOU for any help.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

They system requirments should be:
Windows 95 or 98
Pentium® II 233
DirectX® 7.0 compatible video card 
DirectSound compatible sound card
8x CDROM
32MB RAM minimum

That is taken straight from their website. Your computer should meet the min requirments. You said you tried new video drivers and changing the video acceleration which is what I would have suggested. Are you shutting down all other running programs in the taskbar before starting the game? 

As for the overclocking, I think some chips you have to change some sodering. I'm not sure which ones since I'm not into overclocking. I do believe merlin and maybe some others may be able to answer that question better then me.


----------



## DRAMO4298 (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks for reply, DANRAK:

Yes, I always shut down ALL my running programs the moment I startup my computer and get to the desktop.

I use "ENDITALL" program to do so and only leave "EXPLORER and SYSTRAY" running.

What I haven't tried yet is changing "SOFTWARE/HARDWARE RENDERING" . . . I know it is set for HARDWARE right now.

I don't remember WHERE I "change" those settings though - anyone know?

After 53 days on this (reviews say "crappy" game) - I've become OBSESSED with finding out WHY this demo won't work.

QUESTIONS:
Is my ATI Video Card DirectX 7.0 compatible?
Are my "uncertified" video and sound drivers causing the problem?
Is the problem related to ACCELERATION settings in any way?
Could it be that I have the "slowest" Hard Drive there is - "4000" rather than the "7200" or faster that are available today?

On the WinME machine, I can simply go to . . .
START
RUN
C:\Program Files\Beachhead 2000\Beachhead\Beachhead16.exe
OK

and the game demo starts up !!!!!!

On my machine, it will give me the (BSOD) and the FATAL EXCEPTION 0E at 0157:BFF85D82 (error message).

INTERNET EXPLORER (for some reason) is NOT opening !!!!!

Thank agains for any help.


----------



## Viper (May 30, 2002)

Howdy, I just downloaded the game and tried it, well not impressed. Not that good, graphics are so-so and game play is a little sloppy. Anyway, have you tried right clicking the ex. file and select the compatibility tab and choose the operating system it worked on before? Might work.


----------



## DRAMO4298 (Feb 14, 2003)

Hello VIPER:

I am so envious you got this demo working. :>)

Would like to know the System Specs that you ran it on.

When I right click on any .EXE file, I get the box with "OPEN, DELETE, PROPERTIES, etc." in there, but nothing showing a COMPATIBILITY TAB or anything about "other" Operating Systems."

I am guessing you are not running Win95c and probably have a later OS with those great features.

Still open for any ideas on this.

THANK YOU for replying, over 53 days there were "very few" replies to this problem . . . I am wondering where all the EXPERTS are out there ????

Best regards and thanks again.


----------



## Viper (May 30, 2002)

Sorry, I thought you were running Win XP. 

My Specs are: 

P4 2.6 gig
512 RD Ram
Win XP Home Edition
GeForce4 4200 ti 64 meg.

Again my apologies for giving you the wrong info.


----------



## DRAMO4298 (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi VIPER:

That's OK about the wrong info - at this point I'd rather try "something" rather than "nothing."

I love your machine - will definitely get Win XP on next upgrade.

I noticed that this game (in RETAIL VERSION) uses/comes with QuickTime 4.

In checking my QuickTime 5.0.2 files, I notice I am missing a CODEC "ir50_32.qtx" . . . which I have downloaded and am ready to copy into C:\Windows\System.

This downloaded version is 5.10.23.2.9 . . . while my other files (ir50_qc.dll and ir50_qcx) are version 5.11.xx.x.xx.

So I am first trying to locate the version 5.11 of this file before copying version 5.10.

Don't know if this will help though - probably NOT - like all my other attempts. :>)

Best regards.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

To adjust hardware acceleration:


Right-click on the “My Computer” icon on your desktop 
Click on the “Performance” tab 
Click on “Graphics” 
Move the slider bar one notch to the left or right 
Click on OK 
Click on OK once more to exit the system properties panel.


Now try your game. If you still have problems, repeat this process until the game works, or you have tried all the Video Acceleration settings.


----------



## DRAMO4298 (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi DANRAK:

Although I tried those slider settings before, I took another chance . . . none of the 4 settings helped.

Still got that (sickening) 0157:BFF85D82 error message with the BSOD.

My determination to discover the solution is based on the facts that IF my machine "meets" the requirements of the demo, and since the same game demo files "worked" on another machine . . . then, there is something WRONG with my machine.

If I don't find this solution, then I haven't found what is wrong on this machine . . . and I will know that . . . everyday I use it.

I am on this machine 8 - 18 hours per day (retired !!) and it feels like the machine is my mind and my mind is the machine.

When it is running correctly - I feel good, but when it has a problem, I am not at my best.

So fixing "IT" - I am making myself feel better. (Is this strange or do most people feel this "MAN-MACHINE" connection ?)

Of course, that QuickTime file I added DIDN'T HELP. :>)

Thanks again everyone for trying to be of some help.

ENJOY WEEKEND.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Hmm... It seems to be in the machine some where. I'll have to think on this one some more. Anyone feel free to shout out with some ideas.


----------



## DRAMO4298 (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi DANRAK:

Thanks for even "thinking" about this.

In looking over all I've researched, I come up with TWO possibilities . . .

1) when I had to reinstall IE5.5 (don't remember why I had to) I do remember that I just downloaded that "ie5setup.exe" file and then ran it.

In later research, I read that I should totally REMOVE all of previous versions of IE before reinstalling again - this I did not do and so, maybe, the reinstall detected some IE files on my machine and thought IT didn't have to ADD those files ????

Maybe something was wrong with one of those "unremoved" files ????

I read about a program called "IEradicator" which maybe I needed to use "first" before reinstalling IE5.5 ????


2) In researching my Video Card "ATI 3D Rage Pro AGP 2x" using the driver version 4.11.2560 ("ATI 3D Rage Pro TURBO AGP 2x") . . . I keep seeing it saying (as part of the system requirements for this driver) DIRECTX 6.0 . . . but, it doesn't say, "or later."

Since this DEMO specifically says, 100% DirectX 7.0 compatible Video Card, (maybe) this Video Card is NOT "DirectX 7.0 compatible" and therefore, my system does NOT meet the minimum system requirements for this game demo ????

Of all the POSTS I received replies from, it seems the problem is one of the following . . .

Video Card Driver;
RAM;
Internet Explorer.

Since I removed each RAM module and also switched these modules around in different slots, as well as, ran a couple of "Memory Testers" . . . I am excluding "BAD RAM" and am left with the other TWO possible causes.

Let me know what you think about these TWO (possible) causes.

Thanks again - can't wait to end all this . . . seems close. :>)

Richard (whew !!!!!)


----------



## DRAMO4298 (Feb 14, 2003)

Hello again:

Well I think I can eliminate the "ATI Rage Pro AGP 2X" Video Driver compatibility with "DirectX 7.0" because I found the following . . .

http://mirror.ati.com/support/drivers/win98/win984112560.html

(Above address missing characters = /drivers/win98/win98411...)

Windows 9x Display Driver build 4.11.2560
REQUIREMENTS:
Win98, Win98SE, Win95 OSR2 ( 950b )
DirectX 6.x ( OR HIGHER )

SUPPORTS:
Rage Pro

So it seems that my Video Card "is" DirectX 7.0 compatible - does anyone else agree with this ?

Could the problem (then) be related to an "incorrect" reinstallation of INTERNET EXPLORER 5.5 ????

Thank you.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Have you tried removing IE 5.5 completely?


----------



## DRAMO4298 (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi DANRAK:

No I haven't . . . yet. I have printed out the instructions detailing how to manually uninstall IE5.5 from Windows 95.

I'll probably get into this on MONDAY (if snowshoveling doesn't wipe me out here in Staten Island, New York).

I have the Win95 CD (IE4) on it and am wondering if I have to keep uninstalling IE until I reach this IE4.

Only skimmed the instructions so far and it seems that when I uninstall IE5.5, I end up with IE5.0.

So I am wondering . . . do I then uninstall IE5.0 and end up with IE4.0 . . . and then am supposed to uninstall IE4.0 and eventually end up with NO Internet Explorer at all.

Then am I supposed to just install IE5.5 (will I be able to get online through AOL or MSN) to do that ???????

Have to read up on these instructions - so I'll probably let you know what is happening around Monday or Tuesday.

Thanks for the concern and advice.


----------



## DRAMO4298 (Feb 14, 2003)

Hello again:

Well I read the instructions from the MSKB (article Q263470) titled "How to manually uninstall Internet Explorer 5.5 from a computer that is running Windows 98 or Windows 95."

I can't uninstall IE5.5 from "ADD/REMOVE SOFTWARE" . . . only Add Components or Repair IE5.5 (reinstall previous version of IE is "greyed-out").

I understand and can do all the steps from 1 through 6 . . . but when it comes to step #7 (Start Windows 95 Setup) - no way do I want to reinstall my operating system again.

I've spent more than a year updating Windows 95 "before" Microsoft stopped supporting Windows 95 and don't want to take a chance getting stuck with the Win95 OS that is on the Win95 CD.

So until I find another way of removing and reinstalling IE5.5 - "without reinstalling/setting up Win95" . . . this is as far as I can go with this issue.

If you have any ideas - please let me know.

Thank you.


----------

